# Marinas wedding plans..



## marina294

Well i have been with my partner nearly 5 years now and have always talked about getting married eventually-well beginning of march OH came home and said im sorting out something for June this year if we dont do it we never will!!:wacko: I said i wont have enough time to sort anything out so he found a venue that does the ceremony food decs chair covers etc for £3500 approx and went and booked it:happydance: admittedly its not as glam as some venues but what with the baby and we are currently moving im just happy to get married.:cloud9:
This is where the ceremony will take place and similar set up after but my theme is royal blue.
We have booked if for 3.30pm and will have 50 day time guests and another 50 for the evening.
 



Attached Files:







clocktower.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 51









clocktower 2.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 51


----------



## marina294

I originally bought this style dress from ebay for £80 by Alfred Angelo(a copy obviuosly) it was lovely and heavy satin dress was made well the only faults really was a few of the beads had fallen off -but i couldnt stop looking at other dresses i think i bought too quickly.:blush:
 



Attached Files:







7ec2404b-b333-400a-bbaa-c8777335718e.enlargedNormal.jpg
File size: 124.6 KB
Views: 6









7ec2404b-b333-400a-bbaa-c8777335718e.enlargedBackDetail.jpg
File size: 85.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## marina294

Soooooo i then i found this one also on ebay i tried to find it somewhere other than ebay but couldnt so i ordered it and it arrived and i am in love:cloud9:
I ve only go stock pictures atm but will try to get photos of it this weekend as ive packed it away im so glad i changed my mind.:happydance::happydance:
https://images.madeinchina.com/p/976/3244976_2/Royal-Blue-White-satin-Embroidery-Bride-Wedding_3244976_2.bak.jpghttps://images.madeinchina.com/p/975/3244975_2/Royal-Blue-White-satin-Embroidery-Bride-Wedding_3244975_2.jpg
The only difference is i have decided to have a lace up back not a zip.


----------



## marina294

I cant believe how hard it was to find a little dress for her i liked and with the right colour scheme anyhow i finally found one in US i liked on ebay and found a matching head band i cant wait to put her in it.
https://imagehost.vendio.com/preview/cu/capesforalloccasions/208whiteroyalblueb.jpg

She has actually got two dresses to wear as SIL bought her one even though i told her 2 times i had already got her one!! She is so pushy it has to be her way -then mil bought her a bolero to go with SIL dress and talking like she was going to wear hers for the ceremony-well no bloody way its my wedding and i decide what she wears:growlmad:i have told them i might change her into it in the evening but hing is she has bought it in 6-9 months so im not sure it will even fit her by then:dohh:
The dress is ok but it is ivory and she shouldn't have bought it when i already have one but nevermind.


----------



## marina294

Ok so these are my dream shoes but no way i can afford them now and my feet seem broader after having lo so they probably wouldnt fit any way:cry:
https://images.mr-shoes.co.uk/Media/Images/Products/600/23292.jpg

So i thought Summer wedding i might just want some thing comfy and my sister showed me these and i decided to go with them-im never one for going with the norm:haha:
https://www.my1stwish.co.uk/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/f/5/f5839-cp1-royal-blue-2.jpg

Im debating on wearing my QPR footie socks too as they are knee high but i not sure if it would be too much...although OH would love it
https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTk8Gg129G62LoC6Myng5gaw6JSOnkaMxwfg5o_yWX9bYKEjVPGnPbE_lm4Sw
They do look better on:winkwink:


----------



## marina294

Ive been quite undecided about flowers but absolutely love gerberas so am going with them -i have not decided on real or artificial but am leaning towards artificial so i can keep them after- i did want to do a brooch bouquet but seems more costly and time consuming then i have so i might buy a bouquet and pop a couple of brooches in the bouquet.
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/549008_3194129646167_1053708731_2946533_638005136_n.jpg
I love this bouquet but would try to get white gerberas and would have royal blue ribbon around the handle and pop some diamante in the middles of the flowers.
I think OH just wants white roses for button holes but he wants real not fake ones.


----------



## dizzy65

good luck with everything.. :)


----------



## marina294

thank you x


----------



## laura&faith

can i stalk :)


----------



## marina294

of course you can :) x


----------



## marina294

MIL has offered to make our cake which is lovely as her cakes are always good.
We are having 3 seperate tiers on a swan cake stand .Each tier will be square and the bottom tier will be fruit , one tier will be chocolate cake and im not sure if im having a small fruit cake for the top or sponge yet?!?!?
Any way i wasnt sure what to have as cake toppers then decided blue gerberas like this arrangement
https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT3Tui0as4vG6XDYTbJsmelhoMqZPUtfZgvZjUeQMS2joXD6Yhv

SIL has decided she is making them for me (she didnt ask me and has never made any before either :dohh: ) so i hope they turn out ok i think you can gather her it must be done my way attitude is starting to grate- especially when im showing designs i like and she tells me she doesnt like them!! Any way deep breath carry on lol.
This is the stand https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSAbcEBSQTmSnJPeOGk_GVCsrBHlk1hOVOs74lbdVx7FEK9comdrg

and blue gerberas https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQDKJS6FQ34QZoj-9tHkmmE4lfiLz0V1gAOHrtyF-JUUiSTIkeW.


----------



## laura&faith

wow you have everything planned, im to having gerberas as i love the flowers my sister had roses i wanted to be different its just hard finding purple gerbera bouqets, carnt wait to see the dress on i was going to go for that dressw with the cadbury purple back but then i ended up going to a shop and buying one was a bit scared incase it came and i didnt like it lol x


----------



## marina294

For favours we have just gone with personalized love hearts for everyone.
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj175/twinkle17_2008/DSC01008.jpg
Also for the kids we will be putting glow sticks on the tables with parents consent of course. 
We are having little gems scattered on the tables blue and clear.
https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTw3r9N9lvjnQYAiHFvH4Qm5iG925dXuYYX1qNzqkI5HwrN0chbhttps://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQCWYBVymu-cmHYTfogwtJovHVZD6n8FncyhFWD374PIyVYqu2qnQ

This is my tiara i bought of a lady from ebay im not sure whether to use it or not now think ill see on the day lol.
[IMG]https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj175/twinkle17_2008/DSC01011.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## aly888

Lol, your SIL sounds like mine. Luckily I have no contact with mine now, but I do still have a MIL to deal with :dohh:

Love your planning so far :thumbup: Brooch bouquets are awesome x


----------



## aly888

Oooh, where did you get the personalised love hearts from?


----------



## marina294

laura&faith said:


> wow you have everything planned, im to having gerberas as i love the flowers my sister had roses i wanted to be different its just hard finding purple gerbera bouqets, carnt wait to see the dress on i was going to go for that dressw with the cadbury purple back but then i ended up going to a shop and buying one was a bit scared incase it came and i didnt like it lol x

aww i love gerberas im finding it hard to find the blue ones actually:wacko: i love the dress im hoping to try it on again this week and get a photo of me in it but im just crazy busy atm as we are waiting on a move date soon. 
So did you go for a traditional gown in the end?


----------



## marina294

aly888 said:


> Lol, your SIL sounds like mine. Luckily I have no contact with mine now, but I do still have a MIL to deal with :dohh:
> 
> Love your planning so far :thumbup: Brooch bouquets are awesome x

Thank you i know you wouldnt believe she is 30:dohh: lol i love the bouquets to but think im going to have to meet half way and incorporate a few choice ones instead of a whole brooch bouquet due to time and cost.



aly888 said:


> Oooh, where did you get the personalised love hearts from?

Ebay for 23.50 for a hundred- i contemplated sticking labels on my self but with everything goin on no chance:coffee: they were really fast and are perfect.


----------



## laura&faith

snap lol we have just bought our first home its still getting built we have been more focused on the house than the wedding, its a white rose johanna, and a bargin was ment to be £1200 and i got it for £495 :) its not plain as thats not me lol it has crystals all over the top part i havent got a decent photo yet as it is massive it needs taking in alot


----------



## marina294

oh it has our wedding date on the other side to and our names on the other side heres a link -hope it works 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Personalised-Mini-Love-Hearts-Wedding-Favours-Sweets-O-/180638727837?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Celebrations_Occasions_ET&var=&hash=item6fc3920dae#ht_5483wt_1026


----------



## marina294

Stressful isnt it lol. Your dress sounds gorgeous too cant wait to see a piccy. Ive still got some weight to lose eeekkk but with breastfeeding and being busy i tend to snack on comfort food:dohh: :pizza:
Need to get myself in gear.


----------



## laura&faith

me to hun i have been saying im going to loose weight for a year but still havent done it lol x


----------



## marina294

I found this set on ebay im still a little reserved as maybe too much blue with the dress but i always second guess myself need to be more more assertive lol. But i do love it
 



Attached Files:







$(KGrHqQOKkIE3r+Uh2CVBOHJ),8Y6Q~~0_12.JPG
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## marina294

This is dress SIL bought like i said its nice but still annoyed me that she got it after i got the one i chose.:wacko:https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj175/twinkle17_2008/DSC01007.jpg


----------



## laura&faith

love the jewelery :)


----------



## marina294

well its been a while what with moving house and the day is three weeks away arghhhh!
Anyhow developements are cake is finished i do fit in my dress but could still lose a few pounds to make it perfect and OH bought me the irregular choice shoes on my first post as i kept banging on about them:blush: lol

Any way i need some advice as my prezzie to him im getting a poem i heard engraved on a wooden plaque similar to a calendar size.
and i dont know whether to get just the poem like this:-

I wanna Be Yours...

I wanna be your vacuum cleaner
breathing in your dust
I wanna be your Morris Marina
I will never rust
If you like your coffee hot
let me be your coffee pot
You call the shots
I wanna be yours

I wanna be your raincoat
for those frequent rainy days
I wanna be your dreamboat
when you want to sail away
Let me be your teddy bear
take me with you anywhere
I don&#8217;t care
I wanna be yours

I wanna be your electric meter
I will not run out
I wanna be the electric heater
you&#8217;ll get cold without
I wanna be your setting lotion
hold your hair in deep devotion
Deep as the deep Atlantic ocean
that&#8217;s how deep is my devotion

or to add love you always , Marina 8/6/2012
at the end?

What do you think girls?


----------



## laura&faith

aww thats so cute, carnt believe your weddings so soon mine seems like its forever lol we finally move in 5 weeks time :)


----------



## marina294

aww thank you good luck with moving too-getting a little nervous but kicking my self managed to get sunburnt yesterday:dohh: hoping i dont peel:nope:


----------

